# Korver given green light.. and expanded role?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> To tell a three-point shooter like Kyle Korver that he has the green light to launch a long range shot at any time is nothing but music to his ears. Korver who quickly became a Philadelphia fan favorite, aims not to disappoint in that category.
> 
> “I really like (O’Brien’s) philosophies offensively and defensively,” Korver said. “There’s a few things I need to keep on working on, I know that. I feel pretty good about the way things are going so far.”
> 
> ...


LINK

To be perfectly honest, this is a little surprising, I thought he was going to get a few minutes a game, but it sounds like O'Brien's going to give him at least ten minutes a game to open up things for everyone else.

I'm interested in finding out whether or not Kyle can handle the expanded workload.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> "That's music to my ears," said a smiling Korver after Thursday morning's practice. "That's the way, obviously, I'd like it. I feel like I can really open things up. If I'm able to [knock down] a couple 3s, they're going to be more conscious about where I'm at and that's going to open things up for guys like Allen [Iverson] and Willie [Green] and Aaron [McKie] and whoever else is trying to drive to the hole.
> 
> "That's what coach O'Brien is trying to do. That's my thing. I don't have to change my game at all. I've adapted to what some coaches wanted, but that's naturally what I like to do."
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

not really surprising for me since o´brien said that this team will shoot more for 3 points the style of the game of this coach so if korver is a good 3 pointer so he will play more minuts.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

It will be nice to have a guy who can actually knock down a 3 out there.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, that kind of worries me. O'Brien keeps repeating how they are going to shoot more threes, but Kyle's the only good three point shooter on the team. Allen, McKie, Willie can hit it down some, but... this ain't celtics with pierce, walker, delk. I'm not sure he won't change his tune and just allow allen to try and make things happen himself.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Yeah, that kind of worries me. O'Brien keeps repeating how they are going to shoot more threes, but Kyle's the only good three point shooter on the team. Allen, McKie, Willie can hit it down some, but... this ain't celtics with pierce, walker, delk. I'm not sure he won't change his tune and just allow allen to try and make things happen himself.


and none of the 3 guys you just mentioned are good 3 pointer hooters either they just took alot which meant they were going make alot


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

wut r u talking about, McKie was the league leader last year for 3pt% for more than half of the season, how is he not a good 3 point shooter?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> wut r u talking about, McKie was the league leader last year for 3pt% for more than half of the season, how is he not a good 3 point shooter?


Like BEEZ said McKie made a lot, because he took a lot. He was the league leader for the first half of the season, but it dropped back down to Earth in the second half. McKie's release is way too slow for him to consistently be a good three point threat, with great ball movement he can continue to be an adquate one.

Green is more of a midrange scorer, who can go out to three at time. And Allen Iverson is a good three point shooter, his problem is his percentage drops with the many ill-advised three pointers he takes.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we need one more good shooter on the team to be extremely dangerous, a tall shooter would be nice. I think that if we could some how get our hands on Nikoloz Tskitishvili then it would benefit our team greatly. But, I have no idea what we would have to give up to get him.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I think we need one more good shooter on the team to be extremely dangerous, a tall shooter would be nice. I think that if we could some how get our hands on Nikoloz Tskitishvili then it would benefit our team greatly. But, I have no idea what we would have to give up to get him.


would you give up Iguodala?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Middy</b>!
> 
> 
> would you give up Iguodala?


Not for Tskita at the moment. If Tskita shows something during the season then yes, I would.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Not for Tskita at the moment. If Tskita shows something during the season then yes, I would.


I wouldn't. I would've been willing to give up Salmons and Buckner for him, but not Iguodala. I agree that we do need another shooter, but not at the expense of a player of Iguodala's caliber, and potential.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. I would've been willing to give up Salmons and Buckner for him, but not Iguodala. I agree that we do need another shooter, but not at the expense of a player of Iguodala's caliber, and potential.


Tskita may have even more potential and he is 7" tall, remember you cant't teach height.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Tskita may have even more potential and he is 7" tall, remember you cant't teach height.


You can't teach playmaking ability either, and that's something Dre I has a ton of.

Iguodala brings so much to the team in his versatility, that I'm not sure that I'd give him up for any unestablished young player in the league right now. Skita has proven to be a good shooter when he gets the time, but Iggy impacts the game is so many different ways, I don't want to give that up yet.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't teach playmaking ability either, and that's something Dre I has a ton of.
> ...


Andre is pretty unproven too. They are both the same age and Tskita does better in summer league than Iguodala.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Andre is pretty unproven too. They are both the same age and Tskita does better in summer league than Iguodala.


Yeah, I know he's unproven, definitely, I just wouldn't give him up for any other young unproven player considering his fit on this team.

While they are the same age, Skita has three years of playing in the Summer Leagues, while Andre is coming straight out of college and played it in the first time. If you look at scoring Skita definitely was better than Andre, but Andre did a great job throughout the summer league to fill up the entire stat sheet.

Skita's advantage's over Dre-I is his height and his shooting, and while height can't be taught, shooting can be.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Dre is being compared to Scottie Pippen, one of the 50 greatest plaeyrs of all time, while Skita might not ever make an all-star team, why would u give up dre for skita?


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

because potential is not always realized

still I would not trade dre dala for any unproven either. good discussion


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> Dre is being compared to Scottie Pippen, one of the 50 greatest plaeyrs of all time, while Skita might not ever make an all-star team, why would u give up dre for skita?


Skita is compared to Dirk Nowtizki, one of the best players in the league. That's one reason why.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Skita's advantage's over Dre-I is his height and his shooting, and while height can't be taught, shooting can be.


Which means SKita still has an advantage at least.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Which means SKita still has an advantage at least.


SO his one advantage is height and hes a better shooter. While Iggy is a better rebounder, Defender, passer or playmaker. Hmm I think Iggy is the one with the advantage and he hasnt played a single NBA game yet. Also I dont here anyone calling Skita a Dirk clone anymore.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Which means SKita still has an advantage at least.


In those two areas, yeah, but right now Iguodala is a better defender, ball handler, finisher on the break, and rebounder than Skita.

I do like Skita as a player, and like how he did add weight to his frame after his rookie campaign, and his shot looked more consistent in his small time than his rookie year.

I don't like making comparisons based on potential, because like Middy said it's something that can (and often does) go unrealized, as it's obvious Skita isn't Dirk, and odds point to Iguodala not being as good Pippen.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I still think that if we have a chance to get Tskita for Iguodala then we should do it. Tskita can develop into a much better rebounder than Iggy due to his height and his handle is prety good for a seven footer already. I think in a few more years after both these players grow into their potential Tskita will be worth more.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I still think that if we have a chance to get Tskita for Iguodala then we should do it. Tskita can develop into a much better rebounder than Iggy due to his height and his handle is prety good for a seven footer already. I think in a few more years after both these players grow into their potential Tskita will be worth more.


No we shouldn't, rebounding doesnt just have to do with size, Charles Barkley was 6'4 and he averaged a double double, Marion is 6'7 and he's averaged 10 rpg before, Iggy may not be as good a shooter as Skita, but u can work on shooting better then u can work on passing, defense, playmaking, courtvision, defensive anticipation...........


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think he deserves this chance. who was in the 3 point competition, mckie or korver? thats right it was korver. you cant really say no until he proves that he doesnt deserve this chance.


teams would love to have a guy like korver. the wolves got wally and he is greatly overpaid. no one wants an overpaid shooter, 3 years from now this guy is going to be the best 3 point shooter in the league for a diffrent team and you guys will be like "how did he slip through?"


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i think he deserves this chance. who was in the 3 point competition, mckie or korver? thats right it was korver. you cant really say no until he proves that he doesnt deserve this chance.
> 
> 
> teams would love to have a guy like korver. the wolves got wally and he is greatly overpaid. no one wants an overpaid shooter, 3 years from now this guy is going to be the best 3 point shooter in the league for a diffrent team and you guys will be like "how did he slip through?"


:yes: I agree, we should definately keep Korver.


----------

